# Transfer info from tablet to MicroSD card



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a Gigaset QV830 tablet running Android 4.2.2 and would like to transfer some of the stuff on the tablet to the SD card, any suggestions how to do it?


----------



## CLOUDYMOON (May 8, 2016)

*Hi Vicks*
saw your temporally orphaned post, I am sure folks are still out hiking, hang gliding and camping and will give you a better answer then me. on the next weekday.

your tablet has a micro USB port
1.
you will need a micro to plug into tablet, then on other side of cord a standard USB to plug into your computer, your phone cord may do all this, if it unplugs from wall charger.

2.
then in your settings/tools on tablet you should find a click to interface with out side devices,

3.
that may/should come up on screen when you plug computer and tablet together., computer may auto up a screen to connect too. if not-

4.
On your computer in the "computer" files you should/will find your tablet named,

5
CLICK/access the tablet thru your computer, copy the files you want from tablet and

6.
In computer make a "new folder" name it "tablet File"

7. and paste your 8 GB or if info is in your SD card copy from there, to that folder in computer from tablet, make sure you have enough space on computer to take that all in, to test available space, click on "C DRIVE" if it says you have 10 GB's of "free space " thats enough,,,,,let it transfer if you have a 32 GB SD card, and it is full, you will need to copy to a larger space on computer, or a 64 GB flash drive .

8. after you hit "Remove USB safely from computer" pull all the cords out after closing tablet.

then from computer copy "tablet file" and transfer to a flash drive thru same USB port

NEVER CLICK THE DELETE OPTION

Don't buy a cheap flash drive on the web,
IT may be boot leg.  OMG 

go to a brick and mortar store that has

SANDISK or

PNY FLASH DRIVES on sale, with a real flasher in it, ask sales folks for help. and confirm all i said here

get a 16 GB WITH A NICE KEY CHAIN HOLE IN IT, if you can afford it, that will leave you room for other stuff that builds up fast.

the plastic hole can wear out on flash drive if its on a key chain too long.

So you can "EPOXY" a key on the back of flash drive
and use the key hole for attaching to a key ring
will almost never wear out. make sure you don't get key sticking out on connect side 

you can buy a plastic note book to hold your tablet, good idea in case you drop it, they are slippery

now pray  i don't get kicked off the forum for helping you
Can't remember rules on that. but i figured you are a young person who's whole life will freeze if you don't get this done soon and this is way easy stuff

MOON


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

vicks said:


> and would like to transfer some of the stuff on the tablet to the SD card, any suggestions how to do it?


To be clear on what you want to do, you want to transfer files from your internal memory to your external memory (micro sd card) Right?

Do you have the user manual? If not here's a link to a PDF download -
http://www.ligo.co.uk/data/manuals/Gigaset QV830 Tablet - User Manual.pdf
If you have it but it's not helpful that's not unusual.

Moon pretty much covered what you need to do but may not have broke the steps down far enough.
It sounds like you're going to download files from your tablet to your computer and then transfer those to your micro sd card and put it back into your tablet. That's a great way to keep your tablet internal memory uncluttered .
Let us know how that works out or if you need further help.

T


----------



## CLOUDYMOON (May 8, 2016)

*Jim Backus Rules*

Hi Vicks, gosh look at this, all these folks caring about each other, hope you feel helped.

I was confused on the internal external disk thing, if you meant chip in your tablet, just go to tools and transfer to SD Card.

if you got your tablet roaring again you might test it going to this sight, its about the guy who just helped you






you gotta be careful around here.

MOON


----------



## T4tlrman (Mar 17, 2015)

As a side note Vicks - a 64 gb micro sd won't work with your tablet.


----------

